# Must have accessory: spaghetti holder.



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

https://youtu.be/hdyEVKeaE08 just thought I'd share.


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

Just realised I said "enamel" based when I should have said oil based.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love simple solutions :thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Crap you got me in the thread with Spaghetti lol
I got excited for a sec


----------



## CCTPaints (Jul 23, 2015)

Are those big enough to put a 9 inch roller cover in?


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

CCTPaints said:


> Are those big enough to put a 9 inch roller cover in?


Never thought of that! I just checked; YES IT IS!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nabinko (Aug 3, 2015)

Great tip!


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Great tip for sure, and icing on the cake that it holds small covers!


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm increasingly realising that I need more of these. Especially when working with three colours or more at the same time.


----------

